# CMHA - Routes to work, education, resources



## NicNak (Nov 9, 2009)

*Canadian Mental Health Association.*
_Links to resources._


*JOB SEARCH SITES *

*The Canadian Careers Page* 
*CanadianCareers.com *

This site is rich in information. It is best described as a Canadian virtual library. You will find links to pages on job searching, resume and cover letter writing, as well as resources for recent graduates looking for their first job. You will also find a number of job offers on this site and a "Job Board" listing several web resources with job listings in specific fields. 

*The Monster Board* 
*Find Jobs. Build a Better Career. Find Your Calling. | Monster.ca*

This site gives access for posting a resume, searching for Canadian jobs, and has a career center which gives advice, tools, and resources to help with the job search.

*The Riley Guide*
*The Riley Guide: Employment Opportunities and Job Resources on the Internet*

Margaret Riley's guide contains hundreds of links to other sites with job offers, career and salary information, job search tips, resume advice, employers' profiles, sector growth forecasts, and many other topics. Most of the information is specific to the United States, but Canadian job seekers will nonetheless find a wealth of relevant information on this site. 

*What Color is Your Parachute? The Job Hunters' Bible*
*JobHuntersBible.com: *

This site is put together by Richard Bolles, author of the book 'What Color is Your Parachute?' - a best seller on career planning and job searching. Bolles evaluates the usefulness of a number of web sites and covers topics such as, finding job opportunities, on-line resumes, getting help and advice, and networking. There are many useful tips on this site.

*WorkSearch - Human Resources Development Canada (HRDC)* 
*Job Bank* 

This site includes exercises on self-knowledge, job search techniques, career exploration, marketing skills and self-employment. A search engine allows you to look for jobs in Canada's National Job Bank and in the Public Service Commission Job site. Worksearch is full of helpful tips.

*Workopolis* 
*Search Jobs. Find the Right Career. Get Employed. | Workopolis*

This site allows posting of a resume, quick job searching, and gives resources and tips for the job search. It is a large Canadian job site, and very easy to use.


*JOB POSTING SITES* 

*Canada Jobs*
*CanadaJobs.com* 

Job seekers who are looking for job listings specific to a field of employment will find this site useful. This impressive directory collects all the Canadian job postings on the Web. Lists are available for specific cities including Calgary, Toronto, Ottawa and Vancouver, with more cities to be added in the future.

*Toronto Jobs*
*TorontoJobs.ca : The Greater Toronto Area Job Bank*

Torontojobs.ca is The Greater Toronto Area Job Bank. They offer free resume posting, career advice and interviewing tips for candidates. They offer a JobMail function where candidates can receive emails when postings relevant to their backgrounds are posted on our website. Candidates can also search and apply for hundreds of jobs online. 

*Charity Village* 
*CharityVillage Main Street*

Charity Village Career Center is a site for individuals seeking employment with Canadian non-profit organizations. It offers job postings, news on the non-profit sector and links to non-profit organizations. 

*National Job Bank - Human Resources Development Canada (HRDC)*
*JobBank* 

The National Job Bank contains thousands of jobs across Canada. With the "quick search" option you can limit your search to jobs available in a certain area. "Search by job title" requires you to type In a job title that best fits your abilities and to choose one or more areas where you wish to work. It is also possible to view only the jobs posted in the last 48 hours.

*The Monster Board* 
*Monster*

The search engine allows you to find a job by field or by region. You also have the option of searching for jobs by companies listed in alphabetical order, or clicking on a map of Canada to browse through jobs in each province. You can upload your e-resume for employers to read. 


*SKILLS DEVELOPMENT TRAINING OPPORTUNITIES*

*Apprenticeship: A Partnership for Industry Training (specific to Manitoba) **Advanced Education and Literacy | Province of Manitoba *
This website offers a guide to Apprenticeship Programs in Manitoba. It explains how apprenticeship works, how long apprenticeship training usually takes, how to qualify, salary expectations upon graduation and job prospects once you have completed the program. 

*FuturEd*
*FuturEd* 

This site offers a "Consumer's Guide to Training" questionnaire, which outlines qualities of excellence in training, and lists a series of questions you should be asking a training facility or institution before enrolling in a program. 

*National Association of Career Colleges* 
*NACC - National Association of Career Colleges - Welcome to our home page!* 

This site lists most private training institutions across Canada. Simply click on the membership icon to find a list of all the institutions, sorted by province. The location of a college and the programs it offers appear beside its name. 

*Government of Ontario's Ministry of Training, Colleges & Universities*
*Ontario Ministry of Training, Colleges and Universities*

This site offers one-stop shopping for simple and direct access to educational information and training resources throughout Ontario. It is an easy-to-use site that provides current course details, direct links to training organizations and "how to" research training tips. 


*EDUCATIONAL UPGRADING* 

*Association of Colleges and Universities of Canada*
*Association of Universities and Colleges of Canada's Web site - Le site Web de l'Association des universit?s et coll?ges du Canada* 

Some may prefer this simple and efficient search engine. It allows you to search for any university program in just about any field. This site is particularly useful when looking for graduate program information or when searching for a co-op program at the undergraduate level. 

*Canada Student loans Program* 
*National Student Loans Service Centre *

Federal government loans and grants are available to help you pay for your post-secondary education. Find out on this site which institutions offer loans. Use their software package to estimate how much money you can expect! Links are also available to the provincial government offices for student loans. 

*Canadian Mental Health Association*
*CMHA :: Your Education - Your Future ::*

People with psychiatric disabilities can and do succeed as students in colleges and universities. Help from college and university disability services, mental health services, others consumers, and students, friends and family can make all the difference. Check out our site for information useful to people with psychiatric disabilities who are already students, and consumers who are considering higher education. 

*Community Approach to Skills Development Training Program at Lethbridge Community College - Lethbridge, Alberta*
*Canadian Mental Health Association - Lethbridge, Alberta*

This 32 week college program offers a variety of hand on skills based training opportunities for persons experiencing mental health problems. The program follows the college?s semester system. The hours are from 8:00 am until noon, Monday through Friday. No fee is required.

*National Adult Literacy Database (NALD)*
*National Adult Literacy Database - Base de donn?es en alphab?tisation des adultes* 

The NALD is a non-profit organization providing information for students, teachers, tutors, volunteers and administrators. The "literacy organizations" section can help you find a literacy service in your area. 

*Redirection Through Education at Seneca College - Toronto, Ontario*
*Redirection Through Education*

This is a 20 week program of academics, counselling, career direction and personal development. Any one over the age of 18 who has received psychiatric treatment and motivated toward positive change and academic enhancement is eligible for the program. When an Orientation session has been attended and a signed referral form is received, the applicant is interviewed and considered for the program. This program has no student fees and is sponsored by the Ontario Ministry of Health and Ministry of Education and Training.

*Redirection Through Education at George Brown College - Toronto, Ontario*
*George Brown College - Toronto, Ontario, Canada. Make it happen*

This is a 42 week program for any one over 18 years who have emotional or mental health difficulties, and are motivated toward positive change through education, vocational or personal goals. Applicants must attend an information session, and then a referral form must be completed.

*School Finder* 
*SchoolFinder | Canadian Universities, Colleges, Career Colleges, Online Schools, High Schools* 

School finder is a search engine for Canadian colleges and universities. This site describes each institution in detail including the programs it offers, gives a link to the school's website, and in some cases provides an application form. The search engine is user friendly and investigations can be based on institution size, location, language of instruction and programs offered. 

*Student Awards.com* 
*Scholarships & Financial Aid: Studentawards.com - free scholarship search service and online community for students* 

Student Awards.com is a search engine that allows you to research your eligibility for bursaries (both undergraduate and graduate levels). You will need to answer a number of questions in order to create your own personal profile. The search engine will then identify bursaries corresponding to your profile 

*University of Manitoba - Career Resource Centre Schools Page* 
*University of Manitoba: U of M - Student Affairs - Student Counselling and Career Centre* 

This site is well worth a visit if you want to find out more about undergraduate and post-graduate education within Canada and throughout the United States as well. It offers links to all Canadian universities and colleges and to many American universities. Individuals Interested In post-graduate studies will find program Information that is not available elsewhere on the web.


*VOLUNTEERING** 

Charity Village* 
*CharityVillage Main Street*

A diverse range of volunteer opportunities are posted on this site from across the country. This is a quick and easy way to find out what current volunteer opportunities exist in your community and whom to contact for further information. 

*Volunteer Canada* 
*Welcome to Canada's site for information on volunteering. | Volunteer Canada*

Volunteer centers listed on this site recruit volunteers for all kinds of community services. To find one near you, simply click on the map of Canada on your province or territory: Some local volunteer centers have their own web site. 


*FOR PEOPLE WITH SPECIAL NEEDS*

*Canadian Council on Rehabilitation and Work - WorklNK*
*WORKink - Canada's largest virtual employment resource centre*

WorkInk is an interactive site dedicated to work equity. It publishes a number of articles on the difficulties experienced by job seekers with various disabilities, including those with psychiatric disabilities. This site offers an on-line employment magazine, job accommodation information and job opportunities for people with disabilities. The most important facet of this site is the counseling chat room where job seekers can discuss their situation with an on-line counselor. 

*The Job Accommodation Network*
*The Job Accommodation Network*

The Job Accommodation Network (JAN) is an international toll-free consulting service that provides information about job accommodations and the employability of people with functional limitations.JAN is there to help employers, rehabilitation professionals and consumers themselves. In Canada, the toll free number is: 1-800-526-2262.


*MENTAL HEALTH SITES (EMPLOYMENT- FOCUSED)**

Canadian Psychiatric Association*
*CPA - Canadian Psychiatric Association / APC - l'Association des psychiatres du Canada* 

This site gives a brief overview on "mental illness and work" by addressing such topics as stigma, the need for workplace flexibility and the role that work plays in a person's recovery from mental illness. 

*Center for Psychiatric Rehabilitation*
*Center for Psychiatric Rehabilitation*

The Center for Psychiatric Rehabilitation is a research, training and service organization dedicated to improving the lives of people who have psychiatric disabilities. The section on "reasonable accommodations for employers and educators" and "handling your psychiatric disability at work and school" (you can also join a list serve which deals with this topic) are filled with practical tips on how to cope with work and school life. This site also offers many links to psychiatric rehabilitation and mental health resources, which include both professional programs/ services and self-help/ peer support groups. 

*National Institute of Mental Health*
* What is Depression?*

This site describes in clear and simple language what "depression" is and suggests ways in which employers can: I. learn more about depression; II. recognize when an employee shows signs of a problem affecting performance that may be depression-related; and III. discuss these work performance changes with an employee in a sensitive and supportive manner. 

*Royal College of Psychiatrists*
*Mental Health Information*

This British website addresses what 'depression' is and the effects of depression on work. Suggestions are provided for how companies/ organizations can develop 'a mental health' policy aimed at providing a working environment which is conducive to the prevention of depression and other mental health issues, and which would also provide prompt and effective treatment for these conditions.


----------

